# yellow/cream racing pigeons anybody?



## draneg03 (Feb 20, 2012)

i just want to see some pictures cause they are too rare.. xD


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have Yellow American Racing pigeons


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

If you go to this thread http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/dilute-pigeons-41356.html you'll see some pics of the mine that I posted along with others. My family of yellow aren't bred just for color anymore they are still here because they breed me winners.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

@teocallipittz, nice looking American Racers


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

heres some of my recessive yellow , and ash yellow racing pigeons .


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

@ dublin boy, Nice looking birds, love the color !!!


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

Your racers are so pretty ,you can show them ,they look like show racers but the flown type ,great job


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Super Cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

i dont race ,but they are all bred from racing stock .


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

dublin boy said:


> heres some of my recessive yellow , and ash yellow racing pigeons .


 You have some very nice looking birds.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Dang those are beautiful birds Dublin...


----------



## draneg03 (Feb 20, 2012)

your birds are very cool!


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks all


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Walt,
They are some Nice Yellows!And with Nice Results!


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Dennis Kuhn!


----------



## RacingPigeon (Oct 15, 2013)

i love them ! really cool !


----------



## RacingPigeon (Oct 15, 2013)

pigeons r love !!!


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

What would the colour be? There is the yellow recessive red i.e. Dilute. Would the yellow checks be dilute red check?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

roller lover that is correct............yellows are red plus dilute. Recessive red plus dilute is recessive yellow. A yellow check is a red check plus dilute. Two reds can give you yellow daughters if the cockbird carries dilute. Two yellows will not give you any red offspring. A yellow cock to red hen will give you yellow daughters and red sons. Pigeon genetics is fun!!!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Woodnative said:


> roller lover that is correct............yellows are red plus dilute. Recessive red plus dilute is recessive yellow. A yellow check is a red check plus dilute. Two reds can give you yellow daughters if the cockbird carries dilute. Two yellows will not give you any red offspring. *A yellow cock to red hen will give you yellow daughters and red sons.* Pigeon genetics is fun!!!


I am all for sex link breedings. Can I get conformation that this is fact before I go getting myself a yellow cock.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a few real good breeding hens that are silver Bar or some call them red bar. They were bred from a mealy red cock and a blue bar hen. I use these hens to blue cocks for sex linked breedings (blue hens & red cocks). They will then work in the same way with the Yellow cock right?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

gbhman said:


> Yes they will... but the only problem I see is finding a yellow cock that's equally as good or better than a blue cock.


*Thank you,

Let the serch for the right yellow cock begin...*


----------



## Snakeman13 (Oct 28, 2013)

If you are talking about a sex linked mating then it should be a red hen and a blue cock to get red cocks and blue hens.

If you can get a yellow hen pair her to a rd cock and all the cocks will be red carrying Dilute and then pair one son back to Mother for 50% hens that are yellow and 50% of cocks could be yellow.

ALso check out my coloured racers from Australia at 

www.magicpigeonflight.com/BIRDS.htm

Regards Snakeman.
and the reason I am called snakeman is I keep snakes as well.


----------



## ZENITH🕊️LOFT (Aug 2, 2021)

draneg03 said:


> i just want to see some pictures cause they are too rare.. xD





draneg03 said:


> i just want to see some pictures cause they are too rare.. xD





draneg03 said:


> i just want to see some pictures cause they are too rare.. xD





draneg03 said:


> i just want to see some pictures cause they are too rare.. xD


----------

